# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Γιατί χαλάνε γρήγορα οι λάμπες φθορίου ενός χώρο;

## Hary Dee

Χαίρετε,
Σε ένα γραφείο χαλάνε σχετικά σύντομα οι λάμπες φθορίου. Δηλαδή χοντρικά κάθε 2 εβδομάδες χαλάει κάποια (βέβαια η εγκατάσταση περιλαμβάνει καμιά δεκαριά τετράδες). Οι λάμπες αυτές λειτουργούν καμιά 10-12 ώρες την ημέρα. Ενίοτε και περισσότερες.
1) Βρίσκετε φυσιολογική τη συχνότητα εμφάνισης προβλημάτων; 

2) Οι τετράδες λειτουργούν σε 2 ζευγάρια, δηλαδή αν πχ βγάλεις τη μία, δεν παίζει ούτε η άλλη. Αυτό δυσκολεύει το troubleshooting  :frown: 
Αν μία από ένα ζευγάρι τρεμοπαίζει (με οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα), το πρόβλημα συνήθως είναι η λάμπα εκείνη;

3) Έχει κανείς εντυπώσεις από αυτές που εξωτερικά είναι φθορίου, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι LED;

Είναι λίγο απλοϊκές οι απορίες μου, αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με φωτισμό, ballast, starters κλπ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nyannaco

Αν χαλάει μία από 40 κάθε δύο εβδομάδες, αυτό σημαίνει πρακτικά ότι ζουν γύρω στις 80 εδβομάδες, ή γύρω στον ενάμιση χρόνο η κάθε μία. Με τόσες ώρες λειτουργίας (80 x 5 x 12 = 4,800), δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο παράξενο, έστω κι αν η θεωρητική διάρκεια ζωής τους είναι γύρω στις 8,000 ώρες (και αν τα δεδομένα στα οποία στηρίζεται ο υπολογισμός είναι σωστός).
Πάντως έχε υπόψη σου ότι δεν φταίνε πάντα οι λάμπες, κάποιες (λιγότερες) φορές μπορεί να φταίει και το starter. Αλλες βλάβες (π.χ. ballast, καμμένο ντουί) είναι μάλλον σπανιότερες.

----------

Hary Dee (26-09-16)

----------


## qsd330

για τα led που λες εμενα για αρχη μια χαρα μου φαινονται. δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει για πολυ καιρο βεβαια
αλλα ειναι και μονοδρομος πλεον γιατι οι φθοριου καταργουνται τελος του χρονου βαση ευρωπαικης οδηγιας

----------

Hary Dee (26-09-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν να πούμε ότι οι λάμπες λέγονται *φθορισμού* και όχι φθορίου. Φθορισμός είναι το φαινόμενο που παρουσιάζουν ορισμένες ουσίες να φωτοβολούν όση ώρα δέχονται υπεριώδη ή μικροκυματική ακτινοβολία. Φθόριο είναι ένα χημικό στοιχείο (ένα από τα λεγόμενα αλογόνα).

Με βάση αυτά που λες, τα φωτιστικά προφανώς έχουν σιδηρομαγνητικό ballast και όχι ηλεκτρονικό.

Επίσης δεν διευκρίνισες αν οι λάμπες είναι όλες καινούριες. Το να χαλάει κάθε δυο βδομάδες κάποια, με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι οι λάμπες είναι παλιές, διότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χαλάνε αρκετές λάμπες σε σύντομο διάστημα.

Αν δεις ότι μια λάμπα αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει, αλλάζεις μόνο την συγκεκριμένη λάμπα. Κάνε το το συντομότερο δυνατόν, διότι, αν το αφήσεις, κάποιας λάμπας το νήμα θα καεί και μπορεί να είναι της καλής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις και τις δύο λάμπες αντί για μία.

Αν σε ένα φωτιστικό δεν ανάβουν δύο λάμπες, τότε συνήθως μόνο μία φταίει. Αλλάζεις μία στην τύχη με καινούρια. Αν οι λάμπες ανάψουν, είσαι εντάξει. Αν όχι, βάζεις στη θέση της δεύτερης παλιάς λάμπας την πρώτη που μόλις προηγουμένως έβγαλες. Αν ανάψουν και οι δύο, είσαι εντάξει. Αν πάλι δεν ανάβουν, βάζεις και δεύτερη καινούρια λάμπα στο φωτιστικό. Αν πάλι δεν ανάβουν, δοκιμάζεις καινούριο starter πρώτα στη θέση του ενός, και, αν δεν πετύχει, βάζεις το προηγούμενο παλιό στη θέση του δεύτερου. Αν τελικά ήταν starter, ξαναδοκιμάζεις να βάλεις πίσω τις παλιές λάμπες, διότι μπορεί να μην είχαν πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να φαίνεται περίπλοκο στο διάβασμα, αλλά στην ουσία στην πράξη είναι πολύ απλό και γρήγορο, αρκεί βέβαια να θυμάσαι τί έκανες πριν ώστε να μην κάνεις τις ίδιες δοκιμές ξανά και ξανά.

Αν μια λάμπα δεν φέγγει αλλά τα νήματα στην άκρη της κοκκινίζουν αλλάζεις το starter της. Αν μετά δεις ότι η λάμπα αναβοσβήνει, αλλάζεις και τη λάμπα (χωρίς να ξαναβάλεις πίσω το παλιό starter).

Αν το ένα από τα δυο κυκλώματα του φωτιστικού έχει πυκνωτή *σε σειρά*, τότε να θυμάσαι ότι σε περίπτωση που οι δυο λάμπες του κυκλώματος αυτού αναβοσβήνουν ή δεν κάνουν καμιά προσπάθεια για εκκίνηση, μπορεί να φταίει ο πυκνωτής. Για να το σιγουρέψεις, αφαιρείς τελείως τον πυκνωτή από το κύκλωμα (γεφύρωση). Αν οι λάμπες ανάψουν, πρέπει να βάλεις ένα καινούριο πυκνωτή.

----------

Hary Dee (26-09-16)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Χαίρετε,
> Σε ένα γραφείο χαλάνε σχετικά σύντομα οι λάμπες φθορίου. Δηλαδή χοντρικά κάθε 2 εβδομάδες χαλάει κάποια (βέβαια η εγκατάσταση περιλαμβάνει καμιά δεκαριά τετράδες). Οι λάμπες αυτές λειτουργούν καμιά 10-12 ώρες την ημέρα. Ενίοτε και περισσότερες.
> 1) Βρίσκετε φυσιολογική τη συχνότητα εμφάνισης προβλημάτων; 
> 
> 2) Οι τετράδες λειτουργούν σε 2 ζευγάρια, δηλαδή αν πχ βγάλεις τη μία, δεν παίζει ούτε η άλλη. Αυτό δυσκολεύει το troubleshooting 
> Αν μία από ένα ζευγάρι τρεμοπαίζει (με οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα), το πρόβλημα συνήθως είναι η λάμπα εκείνη;
> 
> 3) Έχει κανείς εντυπώσεις από αυτές που εξωτερικά είναι φθορίου, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι LED;
> 
> ...


 1 δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω. 
 2 Μάλλον είναι σε σειρα το κυκλωμα με κοινό ballast και starter.....εχω καιρο να ασχοληθω με τετοια πραματα και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος
 3 Εχω δει τη σειρα substitube της osram το ψυχρό λευκο. Νομιζω εχει λιγο πιο στενη δεσμη αλλά δεν τρεμοπαίζουν και εχουν λιγο πιο σταθερό φως. Απέξω ο σωλήνας είναι πλαστικος και δε σπάει. Και στις T9 LED το starter το γεφυρώνεις απότι εχω δει.

Παντως καλο ειναι σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις να αλλζεις μαζι και το starter για να δεις αν φταιει αυτο ή η λαμπα....

----------

Hary Dee (26-09-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 3) Έχει κανείς εντυπώσεις από αυτές που εξωτερικά είναι φθορίου, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι LED;


Αν π.χ. είχες αρχικά σε έναν χώρο 4Χ4 μέτρα  μια λάμπα φθορισμού 1,20 μήκος και 36W , θα έβλεπες όλο τον χώρο να φωτίζεται από το πάτωμα μέχρι και το ταβάνι . 
Με αντίστοιχη σε μήκος λάμπα Led (σωληνωτή) και ίδια περίπου βατ . Θα έβλεπες τον ίδιο χώρο να φωτίζεται από το πάτωμα μέχρι την μέση του τοίχου . Το ταβάνι θα παραμείνει σκοτεινό . επομένως δεν ανταποκρίνονται ισάξια .
Έχω πάρει / δοκίμασα / ποτέ ξανά τέτοιες λάμπες Led , μάπα το καρπούζι και χειρότερες στην απόδοση.

----------

Hary Dee (26-09-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> 2 Μάλλον είναι σε σειρα το κυκλωμα με κοινό ballast και starter...


Μόνο το ballast είναι κοινό για τις δυο λάμπες, starter έχει η κάθε λάμπα το δικό της.

Α, και κάτι που ξέχασα, προσοχή στα starter που χρησιμοποιείς, πρέπει να βάζεις starter για κύκλωμα *110V* και όχι 220V (γράφουν πάνω τους 110V single - 220V series ή μόνο 220V series) και είναι συνήθως για λάμπες 4 ... 22W, διότι υπάρχουν και starter για κύκλωμα 220V (που γράφουν πάνω ισχύ λάμπας 4 ... 65W ή 4 ... 80W) και *δεν κάνουν* στην περίπτωσή σου.

----------

Hary Dee (26-09-16), Papas00zas (22-09-16)

----------


## Hary Dee

Παίδες, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας. Συνοπτικά να σας απαντήσω τα εξής:
- Αν το χρονικό πλαίσιο που έδωσα είναι σωστό, όντως οι υπολογισμοί του Νίκου και τα σχόλια του Φίλιππου δείχνουν μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά φυσική πορεία των πραγμάτων. Παρόλαυτά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι βλέπω να χαλάνε λάμπες που έχω αλλάξει πρόσφατα, και επειδή δεν έχω κρατήσει αρχείο για το τι λάμπες έχω αλλάξει, πότε, ποιανού κατασκευαστή κλπ, είμαι λίγο προβληματισμένος για την αληθινή εικόνα βλαβών. Ίσως το συστηματικοποιήσω.
- Φίλιππε αυτό για το ότι αν αναβοσβήνει η μία θα καεί και η άλλη δεν το ήξερα. Το βλέπω σημαντικό. Επίσης, το troubleshooting που περιέγραψες μου φάνηκε λογικό, και είναι αυτό το οποίο ακολουθώ και εγώ. Για τον πυκνωτή δεν γνώριζα, καθώς δεν έχω πετύχει ακόμη και έτσι δεν με είχε απασχολήσει. Το σημειώνω όμως  :Wink: 
- Δημήτρη έτσι ακριβώς είναι, κοινό ballast και 2 starter που δουλεύουν μαζί (απαιτούνται και τα 2). Από τη στιγμή που οι λάμπες παίρνουν μπρος, νομίζω ότι τα starter είναι αθώα. Σωστά; Αφού άμα ανάψουν μπορείς και να τα αφαιρέσεις ακόμα.
- Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για το feedback.
- Φίλιππε, όσον αφορά αυτά που έγραψες για τα starter, ισχύει αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω; Ότι από τη στιγμή που κάνουν τις λάμπες να ανάβουν, είμαστε ΟΚ (δηλαδή αυτός που τα επέλεξε καλά τα επέλεξε); Ή μπορεί να έχω θέματα "μελλοντικά", πχ μικρότερη διάρκεια ζωής κλπ;

----------


## FILMAN

Αν στα φωτιστικά αυτά βάλεις starter για κύκλωμα 220V οι λάμπες δεν θα κάνουν καν προσπάθειες εκκίνησης, πόσο μάλλον να ανάψουν κιόλας. Πρέπει να βάλεις starter που είναι για κύκλωμα 110V.

Όσο για τους πυκνωτές πρόσεξε, σου έγραψα για πυκνωτή που να είναι *σε σειρά* με το κύκλωμα των 2 από τις 4 λάμπες (συνήθως είναι πυκνωτές 3.6μF ή 3.75μF 400V~ ή 450V~ ανοχής 4%). Αυτά που είπα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ισχύουν αν ο πυκνωτής είναι *παράλληλα* στην παροχή των 230V~ του φωτιστικού (συνήθως είναι πυκνωτής 9μF 250V~), όπου, εννοείται, το φωτιστικό θα ανάβει κανονικά ακόμα και χωρίς τον πυκνωτή (τραβώντας μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα όμως), πόσο μάλλον με χαλασμένο πυκνωτή, και φυσικά ποτέ δεν γεφυρώνεις τον πυκνωτή σε αυτή την περίπτωση αφού κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι ουσιαστικά σαν να βραχυκυκλώνεις την παροχή των 230V~ του φωτιστικού!

----------

